# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " آلجوري " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## معاذ القرعان

يلا ايات قاسم اجا دورك ...... كيف هالترحيب بالله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> يلا ايات قاسم اجا دورك ...... كيف هالترحيب بالله


*شو هاد يا معاذ لا لسه دورك ما خلص ارجع*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *شو هاد يا معاذ لا لسه دورك ما خلص ارجع*



لا خلص اللي سنة هون بكفي اسئلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> لا خلص اللي سنة هون بكفي اسئلة


*دخيلك هو انت انسألت شي لسه !!*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *دخيلك هو انت انسألت شي لسه !!*




انتي ما توخذي بعين الاعتبار عد الاسئلة بل الفترة الزمنية التي قضيتها  :Db465236ff:  طيب بلكي ما في حد من الاعضاء بده يسألني يظل اسمي هون خلينا نشوف زباين غيرنا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

*حاضر يا معاذ ... بناءا على رغبتك واحتراما الها ...

أقبل الجلوس على كرسي الاعتراف..

مع العلم... لم نقم بواجب معاذ على أكمل وجه  ...

أتشرف بقرأة  أسئلتكم والرد عليها من هذه اللحظة ...

تحياتي*

----------


## saousana

> *حاضر يا معاذ ... بناءا على رغبتك واحتراما الها ...
> 
> أقبل الجلوس على كرسي الاعتراف..
> 
> مع العلم... لم نقم بواجب معاذ على أكمل وجه  ...
> 
> أتشرف بقرأة  أسئلتكم والرد عليها من هذه اللحظة ...
> 
> تحياتي*


الله حيو ايوت  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> الله حيو ايوت


*الله محيك انت يا عيون أيوت*

----------


## The Gentle Man

سؤال واحد بس يا ايات 
انت ليش تركتي السعودية واجيتي درستي هون ؟؟؟


وارجو انك ما توخذي سوالي انو في شي
بس مجرد سؤال بسيط 
تقبلي مروري 
واهلا وسهلا في بيتك الثاني الاردن

----------


## آلجوري

*سؤال واحد بس يا ايات 
انت ليش تركتي السعودية واجيتي درستي هون ؟؟؟


وارجو انك ما توخذي سوالي انو في شي
بس مجرد سؤال بسيط 
تقبلي مروري 
واهلا وسهلا في بيتك الثاني الاردن*
*هلا بجنتل مان ... اسأل ما بدى لك ما راح اخد شي انو في شي واضح هالشي 
والله جيت هون أدرس جامعة حبا بزيادة الشحشطة والمرمطة والغربة   

التحقت بجامعات الأردن ... لأني أحمل الجنسية الأردنية .... وفي المملكة السعودية يمنع الأجانب ( الحاملين لغير الجنسية السعودية ) الالتحاق في جامعاتها ... يعني عاملين حكر عجامعاتهم الهم بس ...
والأجنبي الي بدو يدرس هناك ... إما صحتله منحة للالتحاق بجامعة حكومية ...
أو انو يدرس بالجامعات الخاصة التابعة للأمراء ومخصصة للأمراء واحنا ( أنا وأهلي ) ناس على باب الله 
أو انو تدرس بجامعة فتحت جديد للأجانب بالسعودية ( جامعة القدس المفتوحة 
) وهاي جامعة غير معترف فيها ...
فكانت الخيارات إما إني اجلس بالبيت أو انو اروح ع فلسطين ( كوني فلسطينية الأصل ) 
أو أدرس بالأردن ..
فجيت ع الأردن وتعرفنا بهالوجوه الطيبة*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *حاضر يا معاذ ... بناءا على رغبتك واحتراما الها ...
> 
> أقبل الجلوس على كرسي الاعتراف..
> 
> مع العلم... لم نقم بواجب معاذ على أكمل وجه  ...
> 
> أتشرف بقرأة  أسئلتكم والرد عليها من هذه اللحظة ...
> 
> تحياتي*




شكرا على تلبية الطلب ايات  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ايات مين انا ؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

آيات على كرسي الاعتراف ...!!! 

بسيطة ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> شكرا على تلبية الطلب ايات



*عفوا معاذ,,,
وشكرا إلك لاختياري ..*

----------


## آلجوري

> آيات على كرسي الاعتراف ...!!! 
> 
> بسيطة ...



*هاد إلي كنت خايف منه ...*

----------


## دموع الورد

[rainbow]سوال[/rainbow]:

شو بلنسبه الك معنى الحياه السعيده؟؟؟

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]هههههههههههههههههههههه   :Db465236ff: 

آيووته أختي على كرسي الاعترااااف

والله جيتي بوقتك ههههههه  

 :Db465236ff: 


انتي اصبري علي بس يرجع النت عندي

<<<<<< المودم خرب عندي وموديه عالوكالة

بس يرجع المودم بنتفاهم يا ام التووووت   :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

 :Db465236ff: 


[/align]

----------


## غسان

_مساء الخير ايات .. 

اسئلة سئلتها لخالد من قبل ... صاروا الك مع شوية تعديلات  

اسئلة عامة بداية : 

1- ماهي الحرية بالنسبة لك .. وهل انت تمتلكيها كما تريدين؟؟ .. 

2- الصداقة .. هل هي عامل اساسي في حياتك .. وهل تؤثر فيك وبقراراتك بدرجة كبيرة ..

3- الحب ... بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟ حدثيني عنه قليلا ... 

4- مواصفات فارس الاحلام ... ؟؟؟؟ 

5- الشهادة الجامعية ... وبعدين ؟؟؟ شو مخططاتك 

6-متى كان اجمل ايام حياتك ؟؟؟ 


السؤال الثاني 

سؤال اعتيادي .. انتي رئيسة الوزراء ومطلوب منك تشكيل الحكومة .. مين همه الاعضاء واي وزارات بتسلميهم 


السؤال الثالث 

اختاري  10 اعضاء من المنتدى واكتبي بجنب كل عضو اخترتيه وصف .. ملاحظة .. لقب .. الي بدك اياه 

ولي عوده ان شاء الله_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ايات بمن تفكري ب هاذه اللحظة ...

و ما هوه طموحك في المستقبل ....

ما هي لعبتك المفضلة منذ الصغر ....

من هو افضل دكتور بالجامعه ...؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ايات  بما انو احنا بكرسي الاعتراف....شو بعنيلك الارتباط وشو بتحبي يكون مولودك الاول ولد او بنوتة حلوة

----------


## آلجوري

*ايات مين انا ؟*

*من هي مها ....
سؤال ( راح تندمي إنك سألتيه) 
مها..فتاة مضى عشرين ربيعا من عمرها وعقبال المزيد ياااا رب... بالطاعة والخير ..
تحب الحياة .. طيبة القلب جدا  ... تحمل صفات النبيلات ..... نخلي الكلام الحلو لبعدين بيني وبينك بنحكيهم ... 
خلينا بالمفيد هلا ...
من منطلق ... رحم الله امرئاً أهدى لي عيوبي ... والصديق مرآة صديقه ... وليس للمرآة ذنب في الصفاء ... أقول ..
مها إنت وحدة شريرة  طبعا مو لحالك في واحد عارف حالو معك أول حرف من اسمه عمار قسايمة 
مصطلح التواضع مشفر بقاموس مها... لمسة منه بتكوني اكثر جمالا... وقبل ما تحكي أي كلمة أنا بحكيلك كوني متواضعة مو هبلة وفي فرق كبير... 
الاعتذار ( بعد خطأ منك) للصديقات لا يحمل أي معاني للإهانة 
مها يا جماعة بتعمل السبعة وذمتها وبتجي تحكي ... آيات بدي احكيلك شي بس بنتفق انو ما تزعلي ( طبعا انا وافقت ولا ماوافقت بكون الاتفاق تم لأنها جاي هي بس تعطيني خبر بشو عملت ) بتحكيلي شو عملت وبعدها أنا طبعا ضغطي بيرتفع وببدا بالمحاضرات التربوية (إلي مها شبعانة منها ) وهي ذان من طين وذان من عجين وعلى قولت: انا شوو سويت ؟؟!!!! ولا شي !!!! ليش انت زعلانة مني  !!! 
بالنهاية لكل من  مر من هنا دعواتكم إلي بالصبر والثبات والاجر*

----------


## آلجوري

*سؤال

شو بالنسبه الك معنى الحياه السعيده؟؟؟*
*السعادة ... ضالة الجميع ... يظن الاغلب أنها عنصر صغير تانه في كومة من ضياع ... ما علموا انها الأساس....والأساس دائما موجود ... إن تهنا عنه نحن فهي مشكلتنا وليست مشكلة زماننا ...
إذن الحياة دائما سعيدة متى ما اردت انا ذلك ... وما لم يشب نظرة التفائل تلك شائبة ...
تتعكر سعادتها أحيانا ببعض المشكلات ...لكن تبقى سعيدة مادام من احب بكل خير فلا أسف على شيئ ...
كل ما أتمناه وارجوه... أنا أشفى مما ابتليت ستصبح الحياة اجمل بكثير ... وساعيشها بشغف...
بالنهاية ... ( من أصبح منكم .. آمنا في سره ... معافى في جسده .. عنده قوت يومه ...فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا بحذافيرها )


شكرا دموع الورد على سؤالك*

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]هههههههههههههههههههههه  
> 
> آيووته أختي على كرسي الاعترااااف
> 
> والله جيتي بوقتك ههههههه  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*إن شاء الله ما يرجع النت إلا بعد ما أخلص ... وإذا  رجع ما راح تاخد إلي بدك إياه*

----------


## آلجوري

*مساء الخير ايات .. 

اسئلة سئلتها لخالد من قبل ... صاروا الك مع شوية تعديلات*  
*مساء الورد غسان ..* 

*اسئلة عامة بداية : 

1- ماهي الحرية بالنسبة لك .. وهل انت تمتلكيها كما تريدين؟؟ ..*

*أن أفعل وأقول ما أريد ...باي وقت أريد كيفما أريد .... دون أي قيود إلا قيد واحد وهو ما يندرج تحت مظلة الضوابط الشرعية فقط... 
حتى قيود الأعراف التقاليد والعادات لا أؤمن بها ...


نعم امتلكها كما أريد وزيادة إشوي  - والدليل  أني بالأردن وحدي للدراسة دون أي رقيب ... أعتقد أن أبي لم يخطو هذه الخطوة إلا أن ثبت له أن الرقيب الداخلي أصبح حصادا جيدا من بذرة الحرية التي استوعبت مفهوما الشرعي ...*


*2- الصداقة .. هل هي عامل اساسي في حياتك .. وهل تؤثر فيك وبقراراتك بدرجة
كبيرة ..*

*طبعا عامل مهم ... آيات فتاة بيتوتية اجتماعية ... دائما ألعب دور الحاضر الغائب ... من نعم الله الملحوظة والملموسة إلي هي محبة الناس ...( بنحب بسرعة  )
وقدرتي على التأثير فيهم  ... قدرتي على استيعاب أغلب الشخصيات بهدوء تام ... 
القدرة على جعل الحاقد اللدوود الصديق المقرب الودوود بحسن التعامل وفن الاستماع وابداء النصح والمعونة بكل قلب رحب 
كل هذا وذاك ترك عندي عدد لا بأس به من الصديقات الخيرات ..


لا تؤثر أبدا بقرراتي ... ماشية على شور راسي ... طبعا هاد الشي مغلب أهلي معي ... يعني دائما بسمع هالعبارة (يا بنتي احنا أكبر منك وادرى بالحياة وادرى بمصلحتك اسمعي الكلام الله يرضى عليك  )
وأنا ... لا ... وألف كلا 
في بعض الأحيان (مو دايما) بيطلع حكيهم صح وبندم ... بس الان أعتقد وبشهادة من امي اني قادرة على اخذ القرار السليم ...
بس صديقتي سارة ( سعودية سنة 4 طب ) هي أعز إنسانة على قلبي شخصية فهمانة وروحها طيبة ومراعية حق الله ... بسمع منها 
حتى ماما ( شوفوا إمي شو بتعمل فيه  ) لما يكون بدها مني شي وانا ما ارد عليها بتكتب رسالة لسارة وبتبعتها الها وسارة بتقنعني ...وعلى هالحال إلى  أن كشفتهم...*




*3- الحب ... بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟ حدثيني عنه قليلا ...* 


*آه من الحب وسنينه 
والله يا غسان لن أتحدث عنه لا قليلا ولا كثيرا ... هاد موضوع ما بحب احكي فيه ... لا لشئ بل لانه استهلك بدرجة فظيعة وأصبح الحديث فيه يفقده هيبته ... بعدما كان أسمى ما في الوجود وكان الحوار فيه يفوق الكلمات ... 
طبعا أنا لا أتكلم عن الحب الحقيقي ( حب الاب الام الاخ الاخت ) هذا أمر مفروغ منه فهو الأهم والحقيقة و الاساس 
أتحدث عن الحب الذي قُصد بنية من سأل هذا السؤال ... والحديث فيه لا يتعدى إلا ارضاء فضول لصاحب السؤال وقراء الاجابات  
نظرتي معقدة قليلا لهذا النوع من الحب ...بالنسبة لي  أرى ألمه أكبر من فرحه بكثير ... لذلك لا ألقي له بالا أبدا ... 
يعني باختصار ... أنا حساسة نعم .. رومانسية جدا ... لكني أكره هذا النوع من الحب .. ( معقدة بعيد عنكم  )
بالنهاية إن قررت في يوم الارتباط ... أفضل الإرتباط بطرقه التقليدية المعهودة الذي يصنع الحب بعدها ... ودائما اقول الحب الذي يصنع هو أبقى وأتقى وأرقى وانقى ...*



*4- مواصفات فارس الاحلام ... ؟؟؟؟*

*فارس الأحلام ... أول صفة انه ما يكون اسمه فارس 
أنا فتاة تعشق تراب أبيها ... وكل فتاة بابيها معجبة ... وابي بصراحة انسان مثالي ... على الاقل في نظري ..
هو صاحب قلب نبيل ... حنون ... عقل عادل ... شيخ يخاف الله في اهله وماله وولده .... وهو أيضا شاب جميل والله جميل يحب الجمال 
فيريت هالفارس لما توصولي عليه ... تتوفر فيه الصفات المذكورة أعلاه 
وأهم صفة تكون موجودة فيه ما بيحكي كتير .. لأنو راسي بيصير يوجعني* 



*5- الشهادة الجامعية ... وبعدين ؟؟؟ شو مخططاتك* 

*بصراحة انا بفكر بالعمل بعد الجامعة ... وأبدأ حياتي بمجال الوظائف وما بفكر بالدراسات لاني مو من الناس الي عندهم جلد على الدراسة ... وناجحة بمجالات العمل
لكن وقبل اسبوع كان مطلوب مني مناقشة مقالات علمية بمادة هاي المادة تعتبر المدخل الاول للدراسات العليا بعد البكالوريوس ... شرحت المحاضرة بجدارة وعلامتي كانت 17 من 20 وحكالي دكتور المادة انا الي 5 سنوات بدرس بهاي المادة وأعلى علامة18 كانت عندي لطالب ماستر باليرموك الاول ع دفعته ومعدله 98  طبعا وانا باعتبار بعد هاد الطالب بالمستوى وانا بعدني سنة ثالثة .. ففكرت الدراسات بعد هالموقف محيرتني .. يعني القدرات موجودة لكن الصبر على الدراسة غير موجود...انتو  شو رأيكم ؟؟؟ اكمل ولا لأ ؟؟؟*



*6-متى كانت اجمل ايام حياتك ؟؟؟* 

*أيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام الطفولة طبعا ...عشت طفولة مميزة... بيكفي انه كنا عائلة وحدة همنا نلعب وبس ماإلنا بالي بدور حولنا .... خالد كان يحكي بطفولته ما كان يلعب إلا مع البنات ... أنا بحكيله إني ما كنت ألعب إلا مع الأولاد... كل جيلي كانو اولاد بس... أكتر من 10 اولاد وانا البنت الوحيدة ومع ذلك كنت انا دائما القائد بكل شي* 

*السؤال الثاني 

سؤال اعتيادي .. انتي رئيسة الوزراء ومطلوب منك تشكيل الحكومة .. مين همه الاعضاء واي وزارات بتسلميهم*

*هاد السؤال ما بحبه ... ما بعرف ليش ... ما بحب هاد النوع من السلطات...المهم 
وزارة الثقافة أكيد للدكتور محمد 
وزارة الاوقاف ... لأشرف 
وزارة الخارجية ... نادر الطراونة 
وزارة الداخلية ... عمار قسايمة
وزارة ......... شو في كمان وزارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
السجاااااان .. أكيد مها عزمي* 



*السؤال الثالث 

اختاري  10 اعضاء من المنتدى واكتبي بجنب كل عضو اخترتيه وصف .. ملاحظة .. لقب .. الي بدك اياه* 

1*-	غسان ... بحسك بتجتهد على نفسك كتير ... لا ترضى ان تكون اقل مما تستحق ... حروف اسمك تحمل لي ذكرى جميلة... وشكرا على الأسئلة أخي 
2-	خالد الجندي ... الله يديم عليك ابتسامتك ويبعد عنك كل كدر ... ويهدي سرك
3-	سوسن عزمي ... فيك مني كتـــــــــــــــير 
4-	مها عزمي ... الله يصبرني عليك ويعيني .... بحبك 
5-	عمار قسايمة ... انت واحد شرير ... وهاد قرار 
6-	محمد قسايمة ... انت واحد طيوب .... وترى كترة الدموع بتتعب العين 
7-	معاذ القرعان ... معاذ يا معاذ ... طيب جدا .... عبد الله بيسلم عليك يا طويل 
8-	XP2.... حراس المنتدى ... الله يعطيكم ألف عافية 
9-	نادر الطراونة ... بانتظار أسئلتك !!!
10-	انسياب يراع ... دخولك مميز فعلا 
11-	العالي وأبو نعيم ... اشتقنا لأيامكم
12-	ضياء ... وينك ؟
13-	عبادة ... دايما معصب 
14-          أحمد الزعبي ... روح المبادرة بالاعتذار والتسامح شي جميل فيك 
ما تعلمت العد بالمدرسة مزبوط 10 أخدناها 14 * 


*ولي عوده ان شاء الله* 



*قول وغير .. 

وأنا بالانتظار...  شكرا إلك*

----------


## آلجوري

*ايات بمن تفكري بهذه اللحظة ...*

*بما إني طالعة هلا من محاضرة ... في شب كان دمو بارد اشوي شديت معو بالحكي فبفكر  بالي صار ..*



*و ما هو طموحك في المستقبل ....*

*ذكرت سابقا ... الخوض في الوظائف ... أعتقد أني سأجد نفسي هناك ..*




*ما هي لعبتك المفضلة منذ الصغر ....*

*وأنا طفلة كنت من سكان مدينة جدة ... كانت قمة متعتي بالسباحة ... دخلت البحر وانا صغيرة جدا على السباحة ... وأتقنتها 

وكمان أعمل فرقة وأصير أغني* 



*من هو افضل دكتور بالجامعه ...؟*

*في كتير دكاترة بحترمهم ..
 كنت بحب الدكتور عدنان الحسون _ الله يرحمة- وكنت صحبة معو كتيييير
الموجودين الأن .. عماد الشلبي .. ومحمد العقول .. مهند طواها ... طبعا على مستوى تخصصي


شكرا معاذ *

----------


## آلجوري

*ايات  بما انو احنا بكرسي الاعتراف....شو بعنيلك الارتباط وشو بتحبي يكون مولودك الاول ولد او بنوتة حلوة*


*الارتباط ... ميثاق مقدس أكيد ... مسؤولية كبيرة ... الانتقال من دور الطفلة الي دائما عيون اهلها عليها ...لدورة المسؤولة المطلوب منها النظر بعين رعاية دائمة على رعيتها .. أعتقد من تلك اللحظة- لحظة اتخاذ قرار تكوين أسرة- 
وجب علي أن أعيش لغيري وليس لنفسي ..

طبعا أفضل بنوتة قمر .. واسمها راح يكون  .. سماء

طبعا هاد ما أفضل ... لكن كل شي من الله جميل ... المهم كمال الخلقة والخلق 




دائما أهلا بأحمد 
*

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

مرحبا آيات كيفك ؟حاب أعرف  شو أكتر شي حبيتيه بالأردن ؟

----------


## آلجوري

*مرحبا آيات كيفك ؟حاب أعرف  شو أكتر شي حبيتيه بالأردن ؟*

*هلا بالمستحيل المنتظل ... أنا الحمد لله بخير ...

أكتر شي حبيتو بالأردن ... الشتاء*

----------


## diyaomari

انا هون اياتوووووووووووو

غبت عن المنتدى لكن لما رجعت انتي اول وحده كنتي خاطرة في بالي والله

كيفك هالايام ؟ وان شاء الله تكوني بخير .

اما اسئلتي فهي كالتالي يرعاكي الله :



1)إلى من ترسلي المحبة ....؟

2)إلى من تشتاقين(اذا كنت في سفر) .......؟

3)إذا اردت ان تبوحي بسر ما لمن تقوليه اولا(من هو الشخص القريب منك)...؟

4)عندما تكوني حزينة ماذا تفعلي...؟

5)ما طبيعة الأغاني التي تسمعيها ...(حزينة ، فرح ، رومانسي،هادئة، بتنطنط، :Db465236ff:  ...)..؟

6)ما هي المصاعب التي تواجينها في رحلتك الصباحية إلى الجامعة....؟

7)من خلال تجربتك في الجامعةشو اكره مادة عندك وشو اكثر مادة حبيتها...؟

8) هل هناك شخص ممكن يغير من ايات(طبيعتها ، تصرفاتها ،......) ...؟

9) شو هو شعورك لما طلعت نتيجة التوجيهي ...وشعورك بدخولك الجامعة...؟

10)شو قولك في النسيان(نعمة ، أم نقمة) وهل تنسي افعال سيئة حصلت معك..؟

11)امنية بدك تحققيها على الصعيد الشخصي بعد فترة متوسطة الزمن(مش كثير 5سنين الى 10 سنين)؟


12)هل انتي دائما صريحة؟


13)هل كذبتي ولو (كذبة بيضة)؟

14) شو مدى معرفتك في الاقتصاد....الامور الطبية.....الحياتية بشكل عام؟

15)شو بتتمنيلي .................بدي أغلبك بهالسؤال؟

يـــــــلا .................................... جاوبي على الاسئلة

----------


## آلجوري

*انا هون اياتوووووووووووو

غبت عن المنتدى لكن لما رجعت انتي اول وحده كنتي خاطرة في بالي والله

كيفك هالايام ؟ وان شاء الله تكوني بخير .*


*هلا ضياء ... عسى الغيبة خير  إن شاء الله ... أنا بخير والحمد لله* 


*اما اسئلتي فهي كالتالي يرعاكي الله :*


*وإياك ...* 

*
1)إلى من ترسلي المحبة ....؟*


*إلى كل من جعلني بكرم طبعه أحبه ..*


*2)إلى من تشتاقين(اذا كنت في سفر) .......؟*


*لما أجي الأردن بشتاق لأهلي ... ولما أروح السعودية بشتاق لصاحباتي* 


*3)إذا اردت ان تبوحي بسر ما لمن تقوليه اولا(من هو الشخص القريب منك)...؟*

*
هلا ما في سر أحكيه ... بس انا بطبعي كتومة ما بحكي يعني لأختي وأمي ما بحكي أسراري بس لو بدي أبوح على حسب نوع السر بختار الشخص المناسب* 


*4)عندما تكوني حزينة ماذا تفعلي...؟*


*بدخل على غرفتي ... وبسكر الباب بالمفتاح عشان ما حد يدخل وبعتم الغرفة وبحط راسي على مخدتي وبصير أبكي وبعدين بمسح دموعي وبطلع أنكت* 

*
5)ما طبيعة الأغاني التي تسمعيها ...(حزينة ، فرح ، رومانسي،هادئة، بتنطنط، ...)..؟*


*أنا مو كتير صحبة مع الأغاني .. لكن بحب الشئ الهادئ الرومنسي الحزين* 


*6)ما هي المصاعب التي تواجينها في رحلتك الصباحية إلى الجامعة....؟*


*الحمد لله ما في أي مصاحب ... انا بطبعي بستيقظ على أذان الفجر سواءا في دوام ولا لأ يعني الصحوة عندي مو مشكلة ... والمواصلات متوفرة والحمد لله إلا إذا يوم  كان إسود من أوله* 


*7)من خلال تجربتك في الجامعةشو اكره مادة عندك وشو اكثر مادة حبيتها...؟*

*أكتر مادة بطبعي بكرها الانجليزي ... وأكتر مادة بعشقها وبستمتع فيها الرياضيات* 


8*) هل هناك شخص ممكن يغير من ايات(طبيعتها ، تصرفاتها ،......) ...؟*


*لا أعتقد ... والدي بحبو ودايما بيحكيلي اعقلي وأنا ما برد 
أعتقد الي بحب آيات بحبها لأنها هي آيات ولطبيعتها وتصرفاتها فليش يخليني أغيرهم ؟؟!! لكن أنا مستمعة جيدة لناقد سلبياتي من مين ما كان بأخد رأيه بعين الاعتبار  وبدرسو بيني وبين حالي .. وبكون قابلة للتغير إن كان النقد منطقي ..*


*9) شو هو شعورك لما طلعت نتيجة التوجيهي ...وشعورك بدخولك الجامعة...؟*

*فرحت ... كنت عارفة أنا شو مقدم وأنا شو راح أدخل فكان الشعور عادي .. بس كنت بفكر بالحياة الجديدة والغربة ..*

*10)شو قولك في النسيان(نعمة ، أم نقمة) وهل تنسي افعال سيئة حصلت معك..؟*

*النسيان .. نعمة ..

آيات لا تنسى الإساءة بسهولة .. ودائما بتذكرها وببكي عليها ممكن حتى لو مر عليها زمن وخصوصا لو كانت من حبيب ..* 


*11)امنية بدك تحققيها على الصعيد الشخصي بعد فترة متوسطة الزمن(مش كثير 5سنين الى 10 سنين)؟*


*أشياء كتيرة .... أهم شي لو تحقق بحكيلكم عنه  .. بس اطمنو مو الزواج مو من أولوياتي ( دايما بتفكرو البنت قاتلة حالها على ما تتزوج  )*


*12)هل انتي دائما صريحة؟*

*أنا صريحة بحدود المعقول .. يعني لو شي ما عجبني وكان في مجال للنقد بحكي وما بسكت .. أما إن كان إبداء الرأي في أحد المواقف في نوع من التجريح أو إنو مجرد زيادة حكي لا بيقدم ولا بيأخر فمافي داعي اني احكي بضل ساكته لكن مستحيل أجامل على الخطأ ...*


*13)هل كذبتي ولو (كذبة بيضة)؟*

*كثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير* 


*14) شو مدى معرفتك في الاقتصاد....الامور الطبية.....الحياتية بشكل عام؟*

*يعني بعطي نفسي على مستوى الوضع العام ومستوى إلي بعمري ... 7 من 10* 


*15)شو بتتمنيلي .................بدي أغلبك بهالسؤال؟*


*إنت شب طيب وما في منك .. بتمنالك كل خير ... والله يعطيك كل ما بتتمنى* 


*يـــــــلا .................................... جاوبي على الاسئلة*


*جاوبت على الأسئلة ... شكرا ضياؤؤؤؤ*

----------


## The Gentle Man

ايات سؤال واحد بس؟؟؟


انتي سكان السعودية 
كيف انتسبتي للهيئة؟؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

*ايات سؤال واحد بس؟؟؟


انتي سكان السعودية 
كيف انتسبتي للهيئة؟؟؟*



*أنا من سكان السعودية بس إلي 4 سنين بدرس جامعة هون ومعي الجنسية الأردنية*

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا على الاجابه


كمان سؤال صغير
انتي من صاحباتها لمها وسوسن

----------


## آلجوري

*شكرا على الاجابه*



*عفوا ..* 


*كمان سؤال صغير
انتي من صاحباتها لمها وسوسن*

*نعم أنا من صاحبات مها وسوسن .. مها معي بالجامعة وسوسن لأنها أخت مها بعرفها وبينا زيارات ..*

----------


## diyaomari

*أشياء كتيرة .... أهم شي لو تحقق بحكيلكم عنه  .. بس اطمنو مو الزواج مو من أولوياتي ( دايما بتفكرو البنت قاتلة حالها على ما تتزوج  )*


حلوة هاي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 


ان كان بالنسبة الي فانا ما بفكر بهيك شي اطلاقا....................

اشياء ثانية مو شرط الزواج.................

بس عنجد عجبتني قاتلة حالها

----------


## آلجوري

> *أشياء كتيرة .... أهم شي لو تحقق بحكيلكم عنه  .. بس اطمنو مو الزواج مو من أولوياتي ( دايما بتفكرو البنت قاتلة حالها على ما تتزوج  )*
> [COLOR="Blue"]
> حلوة هاي  
> 
> 
> ان كان بالنسبة الي فانا ما بفكر بهيك شي اطلاقا....................
> 
> اشياء ثانية مو شرط الزواج.................
> 
> بس عنجد عجبتني قاتلة حالها[/COLOR]............



*

هلا ضياء  ... عندك أزمة بالأقتباس*

----------


## آلجوري

> *أشياء كتيرة .... أهم شي لو تحقق بحكيلكم عنه  .. بس اطمنو مو الزواج مو من أولوياتي ( دايما بتفكرو البنت قاتلة حالها على ما تتزوج  )*
> 
> 
> حلوة هاي  
> 
> 
> ان كان بالنسبة الي فانا ما بفكر بهيك شي اطلاقا....................
> 
> اشياء ثانية مو شرط الزواج.................
> ...




*لا شطور زبطها*

----------


## diyaomari

> *لا شطور زبطها*


لا اياتوووو.................بعجبك. :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> لا اياتوووو.................بعجبك.


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مرحبا أيات بدي أسألك أسئلة :
من هي أيات قاسم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما الذي لا يعجبك بأيات وتتمني أن يتغير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كم نسبة التفاؤل عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماذا تعني لك الصداقة ؟؟؟؟
من أكثر صديقة تحبيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تحبين الجامعة والتخصص الذي أنت بة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تودين أن تغيري حياتك ؟؟؟؟
وأخيرا 
ماذا تعني لك هذة الأسماء :
مها 
محمد 
بابا
تمارا 
أكون شاكرا لك عند إجابتك على هذة الأسئلة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

رساله او كلمه لكل من:

ايات قاسم
مها
تمارا
محمد قاسم
محمد قسايمه
حسان القضاه
عمار قسايمه
معاذ القرعان
زهرة التوليب
معاذ ملحم
غسان القضاه
سوسن
ضياء العمري
علا العتوم

طبعا السؤال الاول دائما سهل.. :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟

كيف هي ايات في حيااتها خاارج المنتدى ؟؟ 

ما هي اعلى المرااتب العلمية في نظرك ؟؟

ما هو موقفك من خياانة اقرب النااس الى قلبك ؟؟

ما هي تاثير هذه الكلمات في قلبك : الصداقة , الخيانة , الكذب , التواضع , الاردن , فلسطين , السعودية

متى كانت اجمل لحظات حياتك لي عودة   :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ايات كم مرة احسست نفسك ظالمة ؟

----------

